# Another fly carpin' report



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I went to my local big fish flat for the first time Saturday morning. The action was really slow early, very little feeding activity. As the sun came up higher and temps warmed up, so did the fish activity. I saw very few tailers, though, and the fish were playing hide and seek a lot. I would spot a tailer across the flat, paddle over, and by the time I was there it was gone. Most of the fish I spotted on heavy bubble trails. The wind was calm which is a blessing on that flat, and allowed me to spot the bubbles at distance. I targeted several, spooked a couple, got two to eat and landed them both. The first fish had me in the backing in seconds, which doesn't happen often from the kayak. Of course it had the boat dragging at a good clip, too, so when she slammed on the brakes and swam back at me I had to regain line in a hurry. Luckily she didn't come unbuttoned. 










This fish had a massive paddle










The second fish was a sneaky eater. It was bubbling hard, then I lost sight of the fish, turned my head for a split second and looked back to see my indicator gone. Fortunately the fish still had the fly, she ate and held on. This fish fought more like a bulldog, didn't pull a lot of line out but drug me around for a while and stayed as deep as it could. Usually that's how the bigger ones fight for me, but it was a little smaller than the first fish.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

How do you set up your indicator rig?


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Nice fish by the way. Carp drive me crazy trying to get them on the fly. It is on this years to do list to get a bit better at it.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Im headed to my favorite gmr spit this afternoon. Will post any results. Nice report and some great fish! What rod you using?
Salmonid


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm using an Orvis Access 9' 7wt rod.

I keep the indicator maybe 4-5' up the line from the fly. The water being so murky in the mud flats it can be tough to see/detect takes, especially if they are subtle. Keeping the indicator that far from the fly helps keep it away from the fish. In cleaner water I have seen indicators spook carp, so I just always try to keep it away from them. When I do a drag and drop presentation the indicator is off the water, and doesn't hit the water until after it is past the fish.


----------



## bobcatbasser (Sep 20, 2014)

Beautiful fish cream I'm quite envious. Haven't got out after the bonefish yet this year but now have the itch bad


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I did get out as the wind front rolled through yesterday afternoon. That was fun. Anyways i use a 9' Sage launch 6 wt and only managed to fairhook 1 about 3 lbs but did tail hook a freight train that was exciting for about 20 seconds before i just clamped down on the line and broke him off. My fish took a black murruys hellgramite

Salmonid


----------



## davidv (Feb 15, 2005)

Salmonid said:


> I did get out as the wind front rolled through yesterday afternoon. That was fun. Anyways i use a 9' Sage launch 6 wt and only managed to fairhook 1 about 3 lbs but did tail hook a freight train that was exciting for about 20 seconds before i just clamped down on the line and broke him off. My fish took a black murruys hellgramite
> 
> Salmonid


What's that you said to me the other day Mark: "No picture, it didn't happen!" 

Ha, congrats on taking anything in that wind with a fly rod, esp carp.


----------

